#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Showtec Pixel sky pro controller pc controller for 8 cloths pixel sky i or ii

## admin

Pixel Sky Pro Controller

PC Controller for 8 Cloths Pixel Sky I or II

 Including software
 Screen grabbing possibility 
 8 curtain outputs
 Link output to connect more controllers




The Pixel Sky Pro curtains can project any content from your pc/mac directly on the curtain. It is very suitable for animations, color flows and background atmospheres. The Pixel Sky Pro is available as 3x2, P100 and 6x4, P187,5 and is finished with Velcro at all sides which makes it easy to extend it or use it with the Wentex pipe & drape system. The curtain is also applied with eyelets for shockcords. The powerbox is included with the curtain but to control the curtain you need the Pixel Sky Pro controller, ordercode 40372. This controller must be bought separately because it can control up to 8 pixel sky pro curtains. The controllers can also be linked if like to control more than 8 pixel sky pro curtains.
With the controller (40372) and the included software it is possible to do screen grabbing but it´s also possible to create text, import videos and images or show a music spectrum. The Pixel Sky Pro curtain is delivered including flightcase for safe transportation.

Specifications
Control: By PC with software
Data input connector: RJ-45
Data output connector: RJ-45
Data Link connector: RJ-45
Color: Matt black 
Input voltage: 100-240V AC 50/60Hz
Power connector: IEC
Dimensions: 240 x 138 x 44 mm (LxWxH)
Net weight: 1.1 kg
Lees meer over de Showtec Pixel sky pro controller pc controller for 8 cloths pixel sky i or ii

----------

